# Saris Bones Solo and Car Compatibility?



## smokeysmoo (30 Jan 2016)

I've just seen how cheap THESE carriers are and I'm now contemplating taking my bike with me to Northumberland later this year, but the Saris website doesn't state if it's compatible for our actual car.

I have used the Saris contact us form but thought I'd see if anyone here was using one, had any advice about the product, and if by any chance was in fact using one on the same car, long shot perhaps I know.

The car is a late 2015 PEUGEOT 208 5 door hatchback. I can't see why it wouldn't fit TBH but I need to make sure before pulling the trigger regardless of how inexpensive it seems.

T.I.A.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (30 Jan 2016)

Did you try the compatibility checker? https://www.saris.com/catalog/racks


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Jan 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> Did you try the compatibility checker? https://www.saris.com/catalog/racks


I had done but the one I found was a pdf file and it turns out to be a smidge out of date, my bad 

So anyone using one and would you recommend it?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (30 Jan 2016)

I don't use one myself but when I was looking at them the following fitment notes put me off...

Disable/do not use rear wiper when rack is installed.
Bike may contact vehicle. Pad as needed. Recommended: Protect-O-Pads Part #2060


----------



## roadrash (30 Jan 2016)

cant comment on the saris solo, but have a saris bones 3 bike rack and cant fault it at all


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Jan 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> I don't use one myself but when I was looking at them the following fitment notes put me off...
> 
> Disable/do not use rear wiper when rack is installed.
> Bike may contact vehicle. Pad as needed. Recommended: Protect-O-Pads Part #2060


Yeah I've just read that but I wouldn't expect to be able to use the wiper anyway and the second bit is just them covering their @rse innit


----------



## furball (31 Jan 2016)

A lot of new cars (especially the so called low emissions & economical ones) utilise recycled plastic on the back end and although you can fit a tailgate mounted rack on the back, there is no guarantee l be strong enough to safely carry a bike.
I tried contacting saris two years ago. Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Brains (31 Jan 2016)

There is a reason why outside of the UK you never see these string and wire type of cycle racks, whilst they are not actually illegal in the EU (other than in Germany), they will get you pulled in Italy, they are not something you could actually buy in the French or Dutch version of Halfords. 
But you get what you pay for, and this type if rack is undoubtedly cheap.

The rest of the EU uses ball mounted racks, of a similar design to this one
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/thule-rideo...|pcrid|67090793342|pkw||pmt||prd|5360358176uk
If you can, get a ball mounted one, if it's looked after it will last as long as a bike so a lot longer than the life of a few cars as you can move it from car to car.
So its cheaper in the long run


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Feb 2016)

Cheaper in the long run? You did not factor in the cost of a towbar on each car.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Feb 2016)

furball said:


> I tried contacting saris two years ago. Still waiting for a reply.


I got a reply within 3 days to be fair, however their reply was no it wasn't compatible yet their 'fit giude' HERE says it is?!?!?!

I've sent a reply pointing this out and seeking clarification so I'll have to just see what they come back with...........................


----------



## furball (6 Feb 2016)

smokeysmoo said:


> I got a reply within 3 days to be fair, however their reply was no it wasn't compatible yet their 'fit giude' HERE says it is?!?!?!
> 
> I've sent a reply pointing this out and seeking clarification so I'll have to just see what they come back with...........................


It's an American company. I don't think they are very up to date with new european cars.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Feb 2016)

furball said:


> It's an American company. I don't think they are very up to date with new european cars.


I appreciate that but yet they list European models on their fit guide


----------



## RMurphy195 (11 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Cheaper in the long run? You did not factor in the cost of a towbar on each car.



Or the electrics (which you might need anyway), or the inevitable depreciation that fitting a towbar will cause, or, indeed, whether the OP is allowed to fit a towbar to the car. Many car variants have a zero towing limit, so a towbar cannot legally be fitted.


----------



## RMurphy195 (13 Feb 2016)

User said:


> There are actually relatively few cars with a European Whole Vehicle Type Approval that does not include the ability to fit a towbar. Those without are mainly the small 'city cars' which you wouldn't want to tow with anyway.



But you might erroneously think it's OK to fit one to hold a bike carrier! If it's a consideration when buying a car, look carefully at the towing limits for the differing variations. When we looked last year some variants of the Fiesta and Fabia for example had a zero limit, varying from the economy stop/start versions to the sports variants.


----------



## furball (14 Feb 2016)

RMurphy195 said:


> But you might erroneously think it's OK to fit one to hold a bike carrier! If it's a consideration when buying a car, look carefully at the towing limits for the differing variations. When we looked last year some variants of the Fiesta and Fabia for example had a zero limit, varying from the economy stop/start versions to the sports variants.



But is carrying a bike on a tow bar mounted rack towing? Unless I've forgotten my school physics, the forces are different.


----------



## RMurphy195 (18 Feb 2016)

They might well be, but that isn't the point.

If the vehicle is not approved or constructed to accept a towing bracket then it is illegal to fit one, even if you can find one to fit a different version of the car. And then there's the resale to consider - if I purchase a vehicle, used, that I know should not have a towbar fitted, and it has one or shows signs of having had one, I wouldn't touch it with a bargepole - and neither should anyone else.

Such a fitting may also have a detrimental effect on your vehicle insurance, leading to all sorts of trouble. Best avoided.

EDIT - maybe not quite right on the legal bit (maybe some further research?), but my other comments apply. http://www.towbarsdirect.co.uk/typeapproval.htm


----------



## Brains (21 Feb 2016)

The bottom line is you would not buy a car that is not suitable for your requirements.
If one of the requirements is to move bikes, then you ensure it has a tow bar fitted, or can have one fitted.
I did briefly have a car in the late 1980's without a tow bar, but every car I've ever owned, bar one, has had a tow bar. 
For me it's one of the basics that a car must have. If it didn't or couldn't then I'd not buy the car.


----------



## Jimidh (21 Feb 2016)

I've used a Saris bones 3 on a number of different cars without any issue - they got really easily and can bikes are very secure on the back. 

Have moved onto a Thule roof bar system now but have retained the Saris for the odd club event when we need more bikes transported.


----------



## DCLane (10 Mar 2016)

I'm using a Saris Bones 2 on a Saab convertible - and it fits fine. Whilst I'm always thinking the bike isn't secure it always is; my Ridgeback was on the car from Dewsbury to Paris and back (for PBP).


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Jan 2019)

I grabbed one of these from Rutland for £28 delivered.

My observations pre-use:
The top of my boot has a spoiler, so it isn't as simple s I had hoped to fit - you feed the cables in from the side.
The carrier obscures my regular wide license plate, with no bike attached..
The carrier has sufficient loose bits of strap that you really want to be using it for one-offs and not being left on for weeks on end.

Of note, it has a little cup and strap to hold the pedal nearest the car in position, I think that will be strapped to the rack itself, so your bike should be fairly stable.

I need to get it on and have a go - it started raining, but I was planning on putting a couple of strips of Heli Tape on the boot tonight.


----------

